# Ornament Order



## Dane Fuller (Dec 14, 2012)

The last week of November I took on an order for 120 Christmas ornaments from the guy that runs the local John Deere dealership. He wanted his logo laser engraved on them so, there needed to be a flat area on them to accept the engraving. Also, he wanted 30 of them to be "special" to give to employees. I chose some of Kevin's FBE and African Blackwood. Here they are.
[attachment=14637]


----------



## Mrfish55 (Dec 15, 2012)

Love the details on the finials, well done.


----------



## Brink (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful! 

There wasn't an order from a New Holland dealer in NY?


----------



## BarbS (Dec 15, 2012)

Whew! Talk about mulitples! Did you do these individually, or is it CNC work? They look wondeful, no matter which way.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2012)

THAT, is a lot of turning. And you're only showing 25% of them. That's a heap of shavings. Very well done!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, folks!

Brink,
Nothing from New Holland in NY, yet. There's still time though....LOL

Barb,
All done on the lathe save the laser engraving.
Work is done something like this:
1.) Rough out cylinder & shape as many as will fit.
2.) Sand to 400 & apply finish.
3.) Remove from lathe & engrave.
4.) Chuck the shaped cylinder back up w/steady rest, hollow each and part off.
5.) Chuck up pen blank, turn top, apply finish, part off.
6.) Turn bottom, apply finish, part off.
Rinse & Repeat..............

Thanks, Kevin! I couldn't have done it without you. By the way, I've still got 75% left to do.

Here's a couple cell phone pics of a bulb showing the engraving:
[attachment=14651]
[attachment=14652]


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, I think you should advertise your services here in the classifieds section. You could get plenty of business making wooden calling cards. I guess they are called business cards now but I am old school. Point is I would like to be able to send you 100 or 1000 blanks to your specification and have you burn my logo and info on them. I don't know if that would be feasible probably not but I bet there are many other one-off apps where it would make money for you and fill a need for a woodworker. Like sending a turning to you and have you burn the date, time, to/from info on the bottom etc. 

At any rate they look great.


----------



## TimR (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow Dane, you sure have been busy. Very nice work, and varying the finial adds a personal touch. I think Kevin's idea is a good one that you should explore.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

Kevin, give me a call.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 21, 2012)

Task completed.
Sample of the maple & bloodwood ornaments for his customers.
[attachment=14931]

Here's the lathe area after a couple clean ups.
[attachment=14932]

Top 10 List of Thing I Learned:

10.) Time left before deadline is directly proportional to the length of icicle.

9.) I can now roll a pretty fair bead in 2 passes.

8.) Bloodwood is easier to turn than Blackwood.

7.) If it's hot, it won't necessarily burn you.

6.) Just because you don't think it will burn you doesn't necessarily mean it won't.

5.) I now know I can turn 36 ornaments in one day.

4.) I now know I can turn a dozen tops & icicles in less than 2 hours.

3.) Even if your getting paid, *NAVY* still stands for *N*ever *A*gain *V*olunteer *Y*ourself. 

2.) I don't want to be a production woodturner when I grow up.

1.) I still love to turn wood.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 21, 2012)

Task completed.
Sample of the maple & bloodwood ornaments for his customers.
[attachment=14931]

Here's the lathe area after a couple clean ups.
[attachment=14932]

*Top 10 List of Thing I Learned:*

10.) Time left before deadline is directly proportional to the length of icicle.

9.) I can now roll a pretty fair bead in 2 passes.

8.) Bloodwood is easier to turn than Blackwood.

7.) If it's hot, it won't necessarily burn you.

6.) Just because you don't think it will burn you doesn't necessarily mean it won't.

5.) I now know I can turn 36 ornaments in one day.

4.) I now know I can turn a dozen tops & icicles in less than 2 hours.

3.) Even if your getting paid, *NAVY* still stands for *N*ever *A*gain *V*olunteer *Y*ourself. 

2.) I don't want to be a production woodturner when I grow up.

1.) I still love to turn wood.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2012)

Love the Top 10 philosophy. 

Good job on the turnings too


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree with Kevin on 10. Beautiful job on ornaments...................


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2012)

:rotflmao3: me too on the ten, and that pm lathe. Someday I will have one of those.  Awesome work.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats, Dane! I'm glad to know you finished the task without going completely insane... You didn't go insane did you? Sounds like you got in some great spindle practice and walked away with a little cash... Coulda been worse!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I think I'm as finished as they are. Keller, I didn't have far to go before I started. I'm only about a block away now.

Sending you a PM now, Joe.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Dec 28, 2012)

How much did you charge per ornament? I have not asked for any production orders only because i do not have enough time or good enough health to dedicate to much time in shop lately.

Nice looking work.

Bill


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 28, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> How much did you charge per ornament? I have not asked for any production orders only because i do not have enough time or good enough health to dedicate to much time in shop lately.
> 
> Nice looking work.
> 
> Bill



I got from $14 to $18. It wasn't enough....


----------

